# Campos do Jordão - São Paulo



## VizinhoLima (Sep 5, 2012)

xrtn2 said:


> Paulo Yuji Takarada


Such a lovely view!


----------



## rafaelkafka (Feb 25, 2008)

VizinhoLima said:


> Such a lovely view!


It is so lovely! Amazing place with huge cultural events, amazing moderate weather, beautiful architecture!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

motorcicle tour arriving Campos do Jordão city (you have to see this video on youtube)






KIA festival in Campos do Jordão (a almost real transformer LOL :lol






And for who wants to see this long video, the motorcicle tour leaving Campos do Jordão and going to São Paulo city =D (you have to see this video on youtube)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread. :cheers2:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Linguine said:


> nice thread. :cheers2:


Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

WallyP








WallyP








WallyP








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thiagosilva/2769043271/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Campos do Jordão, São Paulo*


Geneve

Geneve por kassÃ¡, no Flickr​


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Campos do Jordão (centro) by kassá, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Paulo Targino Moreira Lima









Photos by Paulo Targino Moreira Lima









Photos by Paulo Targino Moreira Lima


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Ernandes C Santos








Photos by Ernandes C Santos


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

renan21.deviantart.com -


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

WallyP


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

recantosdamantiqueira.blogspot.com


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

www.emcamposdojordao.com.br


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Campos do Jordão - Sp - Brasil by sadmilson, on Flickr



Campos do Jordão - Sp - Brasil by sadmilson, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

GLK 300 by Fernando Cabrera, on Flickr


DSC_0755 by Fernando Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Untitled by fabriciocbarros, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Untitled by fabriciocbarros, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Untitled by fabriciocbarros, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_7932 by Kleber Bacili, on Flickr


IMG_7913 by Kleber Bacili, on Flickr


IMG_7938 by Kleber Bacili, on Flickr


IMG_7857 by Kleber Bacili, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_7952 by Kleber Bacili, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_7955 by Kleber Bacili, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics from Sao Paulo. :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

WallyP








WallyP


----------



## Zn Steinbach (Nov 23, 2012)

xrtn2 said:


> Ana Carolina Humberto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: Аплодисменты:
A magical place.
Brazil is full of surprises.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^:cheers::cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Leonardo Maciel Vieira


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_7959 by Kleber Bacili, on Flickr


----------

